# Mohler to be Nominated as SBC President



## VirginiaHuguenot

Mohler to be nominated as SBC President (January 2, 2008)


----------



## panta dokimazete




----------



## Davidius

Yes!


----------



## RamistThomist

Very encouraging. A truly heroic and God-fearing man.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Mohler to be nominated as SBC President (January 2, 2008)





I can hardly think of a better man for the job! This should make for an interesting election. 
Get ready for some serious Anti-Calvinism propaganda coming from those within the SBC who oppose.
May the Lord of Glory be Exalted in the future events of the SBC.


----------



## Theoretical




----------



## Bandguy

I have been praying for this for several years. I hope he is elected.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Great news. Any SBC folk that know whether or not he has a good chance of being elected?


----------



## Ivan

SemperFideles said:


> Great news. Any SBC folk that know whether or not he has a good chance of being elected?



Yes, he has a good chance. A lot depends on who else is nominated. Of course there will be a lot of mud-slinging. Those Hyper Anti-Calvinists are going to have their say. 

It's interesting to me that Dr. Jeffress is going to nominate him. I think that will actually help. Jeffress is the pastor of FBC, Dallas, which I'm sure that article above noted. He is not reformed or even Founder friendlyas far as I know. His nomination tells me that there may be a very broad base of support for Dr. Mohler. 

Of course, this gives me the incentive to attend the SBC in June. The convention will be held in Indianapolis, which is close to Louisville, the home of The Southern Baptist Theologically Seminary. That's got to help too. 

All in all, it is either the will of God he is elected or not. This does have the potential of splitting the Convention wide open, which may indeed be a good thing. However, I don't think Mohler's emphasis will be on Calvinism. I believe it will be on evangelism, mission work and strengthing the local church, but with a different slant. 

But, oh, it will be so interesting. Probably the most interesting in over 20 years.


----------



## toddpedlar

Ivan said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news. Any SBC folk that know whether or not he has a good chance of being elected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he has a good chance. A lot depends on who else is nominated. Of course there will be a lot of mud-slinging. Those Hyper Anti-Calvinists are going to have their say.
Click to expand...


otherwise known as the Hypo-Calvinists, eh?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

toddpedlar said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news. Any SBC folk that know whether or not he has a good chance of being elected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he has a good chance. A lot depends on who else is nominated. Of course there will be a lot of mud-slinging. Those Hyper Anti-Calvinists are going to have their say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> otherwise known as the Hypo-Calvinists, eh?
Click to expand...


Toddy,

You're a physicist, right?

I would think it would be exoCalvinists.


----------



## toddpedlar

SemperFideles said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he has a good chance. A lot depends on who else is nominated. Of course there will be a lot of mud-slinging. Those Hyper Anti-Calvinists are going to have their say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise known as the Hypo-Calvinists, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toddy,
> 
> You're a physicist, right?
> 
> I would think it would be exoCalvinists.
Click to expand...


Well, let's see - an exoCalvinist would produce more writing than he reads, while an endoCalvinist would read more than he puts out... that would make most of us here on the PB endoCalvinists - though some of y'all with 10,000+ posts might be crossing the exo border


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Well, so much for that analogy. 

I thought exothermic reactions lost energy.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Mohler to be nominated as SBC President (January 2, 2008)




I hope he is elected, he is a good man.


----------



## BobVigneault

Mohler as president would be awesome. I can't stand the wait though, if anybody has a line to Pat Robertson, could you contact Pat and ask him who is going to win that election. Thanks.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

BobVigneault said:


> Mohler as president would be awesome. I can't stand the wait though, if anybody has a line to Pat Robertson, could you contact Pat and ask him who is going to win that election. Thanks.



If he said Al Mohler was going to win, I would assume that he was going to lose.


----------



## BobVigneault

Oh dear, I read this quote by Dennis AFTER I posted my previous message in this thread. Now I feel so unsophisticated and as an ogre for having tortured Dennis one more time. Sorry Dennis, I'll try to avoid the "A" word in the future. 




> Absolutely! "Awesome" must be the most overused word by a certain generation. With a house full of 14 people last week, all but two 31 years old or younger, I heard "awesome" enough times to last a lifetime. It felt like a waterboarding!


 Dennis M


----------



## raekwon

I have a feeling that he'll likely lose to some megachurch pastor whose church gives lots of $$$$ to the Cooperative Program, but . . . I hope and pray that I'm wrong.

(Now... to get someone to nominate Dever for 1st VP...)


----------



## Davidius

BobVigneault said:


> Oh dear, I read this quote by Dennis AFTER I posted my previous message in this thread. Now I feel so unsophisticated and as an ogre for having tortured Dennis one more time. Sorry Dennis, I'll try to avoid the "A" word in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! "Awesome" must be the most overused word by a certain generation. With a house full of 14 people last week, all but two 31 years old or younger, I heard "awesome" enough times to last a lifetime. It felt like a waterboarding!
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis M
Click to expand...


Here's a new ogre avatar for you, Bob:


----------



## BobVigneault

Thanks for providing that David but I really don't think anyone would notice the change if I swapped that out with my present avatar. My wife and my mother might notice the subtle differences, but that's about it.


----------



## Ivan

BobVigneault said:


> Mohler as president would be awesome. I can't stand the wait though, if anybody has a line to Pat Robertson, could you contact Pat and ask him who is going to win that election. Thanks.



I called him. He predicts Mike Huckabee.


----------



## greenbaggins

I cannot think of anyone better suited to be the SBC president than Al.


----------



## Ivan

greenbaggins said:


> I cannot think of anyone better suited to be the SBC president than Al.



There are a few other men that don't have the public spotlight as Dr. Mohler who would do fine as SBC president. Still Dr. Mohler would be my first choice for SBC president over anyone. 

If you can't tell, I'm *WAY MORE* excited about this election in June than the one in November.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

Ivan said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot think of anyone better suited to be the SBC president than Al.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few other men that don't have the public spotlight as Dr. Mohler who would do fine as SBC president. Still Dr. Mohler would be my first choice for SBC president over anyone.
> 
> If you can't tell, I'm *WAY MORE* excited about this election in June than the one in November.
Click to expand...


----------



## BJClark

Any pastors here going to the Pastor's Conference where Al Mohler will be one of the speakers? Along with Erwin Lutzer, Paige Patterson, David Jeremiah and others?

.::. JaxPastorsConference.com .::.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Anyone coming to Indy for the Convention should look me up.

I live on the West Side of Indianapolis.

Now to topic. 



> _posted by Ivan_
> It's interesting to me that Dr. Jeffress is going to nominate him. I think that will actually help. Jeffress is the pastor of FBC, Dallas, which I'm sure that article above noted. He is not reformed or even Founder friendly as far as I know. His nomination tells me that there may be a very broad base of support for Dr. Mohler.




I am usually suspect of political maneuverings in church denominational or civil governmental moves for position. Especially if a person from a different viewpoint is recommending someone for a position of authority. I start wondering what is the purpose for such recommendations? What is the motive behind the nomination? Is it an offering of an olive brance? I would say it rarely is. But then again, I have been supported by and supported paedo-baptists. 

Looks like we may get to see each other this Summer Ivan. That will be awesome!


----------



## DMcFadden

In the 90s Al Mohler, then a mere 33 yr. old, took a moderately liberal seminary and succeeded in scaring away 96% of its faculty, replacing them with solid orthodox scholars. Although I'm not SBC, it certainly warms my heart to think that a lion with that much courage might have the platform of the presidency of the SBC!!! At this critical time in history wouldn't it be "awesome" (no harm, no foul, Bob) to see a committed Calvinist in that role? When you consider the size of Southern, Mohler graduates more Calvinists in a year than many "Reformed" seminaries in a decade.


----------



## Ivan

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Anyone coming to Indy for the Convention should look me up.
> 
> I live on the West Side of Indianapolis.


. 

I'm starting to plan on it. I think I can get the time, not sure about the expense.



> I am usually suspect of political maneuverings in church denominational or civil governmental moves for position. Especially if a person from a different viewpoint is recommending someone for a position of authority. I start wondering what is the purpose for such recommendations? What is the motive behind the nomination? Is it an offering of an olive brance? I would say it rarely is. But then again, I have been supported by and supported paedo-baptists.



I'm beginning to believe that there are influential pockets of those who are at least Founder tolerant/friendly, who are sick and tired of the way Founder Ministries folk are talked about and treated. Reasonable and intelligent SBC folk know that those who are of the Founder type are not a threat to the Convention. Frankly, we are a benefit.



> Looks like we may get to see each other this Summer Ivan. That will be awesome!



Sounds great, Randy. I'm going to send you a PM.


----------



## etexas

What does Mohler stand stand for? Most of you seem happy, he is Calvinist? Calvinist Leaning?


----------



## Zenas

Solid Calvinist as far as I know. I don't know if he's Reformed, but I know his soteriology is Calvinist.


----------



## Ivan

etexas said:


> What does Mohler stand stand for? Most of you seem happy, he is Calvinist? Calvinist Leaning?



He's a solid five-pointer, for sure. Lignon Duncan is a good friend of his, along with other good Reformed men. Of course, he is very much a credo, being a Baptist and all. However, not your typical Southern Baptist (if there is such a thing) at all. 

Dr. Mohler took what I consider a very liberal seminary and not only made it solidly conservative, but build a faculty with many Calvinist professors. If I were a young man ready to go to seminary, THE Southern Baptist Theological Seminary in Louisville is where I would go. As far as the campus, I visited it a couple of times when it was still liberal and the buildings and grounds are beautiful. 

But, yes, most here would be pleased with much that Dr. Mohler has written and said. He is a gracious Christian gentleman and a scholar. The SBC could do no better than Dr. Mohler for a president. 

I'm going to see about getting the time off from work tomorrow (which will not be a problem) and make more arrangements, including with my church. It's been the mid-80's since I was at a annual meeting, during the Conservative Resurgence. 

I'm planning to attend the Pastor's Conference too, just to see and experience it. Believe me, most of you here would not be happy with what you see happen there. I'll certainly be reporting my experiences while in Indy. 

dv


----------



## DMcFadden

When he was in seminary, he was progressive-leaning. He even worked as a TA under the VERY "progressive" Dr. Molly Marshall (now prez of Central Seminary). After encountering Carl F.H. Henry, he moved right, embraced inerrancy, and began his pilgrimage towards Calvinism. 

The Calvinist _Abstract of Principles_ was adopted by Southern Seminary at its founding in 1858 and includes the promise: "Every professor of the institution shall be a member of a regular Baptist Church; and all persons accepting professorships in this Seminary shall be considered, by such acceptance, as engaging to teach in accordance with, and not contrary to, the Abstract of Principles hereinafter laid down, a departure from which principles on his part shall be grounds for his resignation or removal by the Trustees." 

Initially, 96% of the faculty either left voluntarily or were terminated. He has replaced them with solid orthodox, mostly Calvinist, scholars. A goodly number of graduates of Southern emerge as Calvinists (not necessarily _Reformed_ in the sense that some on PB use the term).

Mohler is a Baptist, not a Presbyterian. By that standard alone, many here will deny him a right to be called "Reformed." However, if you look at what he believes, what he teaches, and who he "hangs with" (Dever, Duncan, Sproul, et. al.), you are forced to conclude that he is certainly a Calvinist.

Along with with Ligon Duncan, Mark Dever and CJ Mahaney he formed _Together for the Gospel_. At the 2008 conference the speakers include: Mark Dever, C.J. Mahaney, Ligon Duncan, Albert Mohler, John Piper, R. C. Sproul, and John MacArthur. 

He also serves as a member of the governing body of the _Council on Biblical Manhood and Womanhood_. That alone should place him among the counter-cultural untouchables in evangelical circles (IVP, for instance, will not even publish an author who does not affirm egalitarianism. Similarly, _Christianity Today_ has not been too friendly to complementarians).

Paige Patterson, one of the principal architects of the conservative resurgence in the SBC said that Mohler has the "brains of Erasmus and the courage of Luther."

He has his share of enemies. Saying that Muslims are motivated by "demonic power" did nothing to endear him to the progressives in America.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Southern Baptists of Texas Convention Texan

This is a good article explaining why Jeffers recommends Mohler.


----------



## DMcFadden

My bad! I was writing my post while Ivan was publishing his. If I had read his concise remarks, we could have skipped my prolix ones. Oh well.


----------



## Ivan

Here are some links to Mohler:

AlbertMohler.com

SBTS: President

R. Albert Mohler, Jr. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reflecting on "The Mystery of Marriage"


----------



## Ivan

DMcFadden said:


> My bad! I was writing my post while Ivan was publishing his. If I had read his concise remarks, we could have skipped my prolix ones. Oh well.



Not a problem. You had some points I did not cover.


----------



## etexas

Ivan said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Mohler stand stand for? Most of you seem happy, he is Calvinist? Calvinist Leaning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a solid five-pointer, for sure. Lignon Duncan is a good friend of his, along with other good Reformed men. Of course, he is very much a credo, being a Baptist and all. However, not your typical Southern Baptist (if there is such a thing) at all.
> 
> Dr. Mohler took what I consider a very liberal seminary and not only made it solidly conservative, but build a faculty with many Calvinist professors. If I were a young man ready to go to seminary, THE Southern Baptist Theological Seminary in Louisville is where I would go. As far as the campus, I visited it a couple of times when it was still liberal and the buildings and grounds are beautiful.
> 
> But, yes, most here would be pleased with much that Dr. Mohler has written and said. He is a gracious Christian gentleman and a scholar. The SBC could do no better than Dr. Mohler for a president.
> 
> I'm going to see about getting the time off from work tomorrow (which will not be a problem) and make more arrangements, including with my church. It's been the mid-80's since I was at a annual meeting, during the Conservative Resurgence.
> 
> I'm planning to attend the Pastor's Conference too, just to see and experience it. Believe me, most of you here would not be happy with what you see happen there. I'll certainly be reporting my experiences while in Indy.
> 
> dv
Click to expand...

Thank you Ivan!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Al Mohler to undergo further surgery; seeks to withdraw his nomination as SBC President (February 14, 2008)


----------



## Ivan

Well, this changes my plans as to going to the Annual Meeting in June, but that's of little concerned now.

Please pray for our brother in Christ, Dr. Mohler, that he will have a full and fast recovery and return to his duties as president of The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary.


----------

